# Atlanta area woodworkers take note



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Groupon is having a buy $15 get $30 good at the Rockler store in Sandy Springs good until July 2012 today. Pretty good deal if you shop there ocassionally as I do and the extra $15 in savings will buy something I totally will not need but must have item, Here's the link. On a 2nd note I have had absolutely no problems with Groupon and have made several purchases , , You will have to set up an account with a valid e-mail address , http://www.groupon.com/deals/rockler-woodworking-hardware?c=dnb&p=3e- , Tommyt


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Rockler Woodworking and Hardware Deal of the Day | Groupon Atlanta


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

So anyone get in on this besides me?


----------

